# NGD: ESP LTD EC-407 Black



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 15, 2011)

Got this bad boy from ESP today. I think they either just started shipping or they are shipping soon, but this actual guitar was a prototype but still looks the same as the retail version.

For it being a lower end LTD I was VERY impressed with this guitar. I don't know if i have just been out of the Mahogany game for too long (i've been playing Alder since signing on with ESP in 2008 and playing the Stephen Carpenter sigs) but this guitar sounds MONSTEROUS. It has low mids for DAYS and sounds so chunky and thick. It is a VAST difference than my Horizon NT-7 which is alder but they both have an EMG 81-7 in the bridge and 707 in the neck. When I pulled it out of the case and jammed on it acoustically and heard that it was even loud and percussive acoustically i knew it was going to sound sick plugged in.

I think it has definitely re-kindeled my love for mahogany hahaha, not that it ever went away, it's just been so long since i've played a mahogany bodied guitar.

The neck actually feels great. Pretty standard 7 string width, with the thickness a little thicker than an Ibanez. It's comfortable to play standing and even more comfortable to play sitting. The only complaint I have is just with the nature of the body it is SLIGHTLY neck heavy. Nothing remotely near a Viper body style but it does dip slightly.

If you're looking for a 7 string that sounds chunky as all fuck while still retaining clarity then this is the one!


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 15, 2011)

looks amazing


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 15, 2011)

That thing looks hot!


----------



## rogrotten (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm so jealous of ALL of your guitars


----------



## Rojne (Dec 15, 2011)

CLIPS! and HNGD Alex!!!


----------



## loktide (Dec 15, 2011)

nice


----------



## Vostre Roy (Dec 15, 2011)

They really looks amazing, happy NGD man


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 15, 2011)

I play the 6 string variant of this. If it's anything like my EC-1000 beauty, you're a very lucky guy.


----------



## Defsan (Dec 15, 2011)

LP styled bodies and TOM bridges are usually the elements I dislike the most on a guitar, but damn that looks beautiful. Happy NGD!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Alex. Happy NGD man! Good to see I'm not the only one to be one of the first select few to have one of these. I placed the order for mine in the beginning of September and I just took it home last night.

But I agree, it is loud acoustically, and the slight neck dive is minor as well and easy to control. I'm swapping the 81-7 in mine for a 707 and 60-7 combo for now - I'm looking at the 707TWX & 707TWRX's for mine as I like as much tonal variation as possible out of my guitars. 

But very cool man. Glad I'm not the only one who really enjoys this thing! Happy NGD bro!!!


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 15, 2011)

Kinda sexy.

I wanna see a white one.


----------



## jr1092 (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy NGD. Wish you would have had that this past weekend when I saw you guys at the Starland Ballroom. I would have loved to check it out.


----------



## cap-tan (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy NGD! I want one.


----------



## murakami (Dec 15, 2011)

that is so awesome!  

FUCK! ESP, release one with a floyd rose already! assholes


----------



## charlieshreds (Dec 15, 2011)

I would ravage that man  congrats!


----------



## Razzy (Dec 15, 2011)

You guys need to come through Amarillo, TX again so I can steal that.


----------



## metalvince333 (Dec 15, 2011)

esp needs to do the exact same finish on a 6string version. 
I love a flat black guitar with white binding and black hardware!


----------



## Bouillestfu (Dec 15, 2011)

Man why are LTD models soooo tempting to get?! H-1007FRs and now Those! I'm in a pure ESP Gasm state! Happy NGD but this thing needs a video!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 15, 2011)

simply gorgeous.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 15, 2011)

Sweet mother of all that is sacred, that looks amazing


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck me thats awesome. I love my EC and want a 7 stringer EC!!! Bet it sounds beastly!!


----------



## otisct20 (Dec 16, 2011)

my god....i want one so bad! HNGD!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 16, 2011)

Moar pics


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 16, 2011)

tune that bitch to drop d and get funky


----------



## g-zs (Dec 16, 2011)

looks sweet  but the only reason I wouldn't buy flat black guitar again is because it gets polished. But congrats, I'm jealous


----------



## JohnBorn (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome... personally i think it'll be dream come true if they make it vintage black with aged binding like ec1000


----------



## tank (Dec 17, 2011)

WHERE can i buy this beauty???


----------



## MobiusR (Dec 19, 2011)

when you come to vegas can i play it? Haha


----------



## oneblackened (Dec 19, 2011)

MobiusR said:


> when you come to vegas can i play it? Haha


You need to come to Boston so we can jam...


In other news, that is a fine-ass looking guitar.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 20, 2011)

great pics!  that is a fine looking axe


----------



## unclejemima218 (Dec 20, 2011)

definitely the next 7-string on my list. congrats you lucky bastard!


----------



## Matt 7 (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Gitte (Dec 22, 2011)

since the moment i saw the white one, i started saving money!! 
happy ngd alex!!


----------



## Xibuque (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope to see this LTD in action here in Brazil!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Alex just a question, how many guitars do you use on tour? Do you have a select 2 or 3 that you bring with you on each touring cycle or do you just take them all and choose one before each set?

Congrats on the guitar, this one looks so sick!


----------



## DSD87 (Dec 24, 2011)

That is amazing I am so glad they are bringing out more 7 string range and the eclipse just look amazing I really want one as my next guitar!
Sound Clip?


----------



## Edika (Dec 24, 2011)

Your photos make it look a lot nicer than the photos from the ESP/LTD advertisements. They made it look real cheap your photos make it look real classy. Teeeeempted (with a fabulous zing to it)!!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 24, 2011)

Edika said:


> Your photos make it look a lot nicer than the photos from the ESP/LTD advertisements. They made it look real cheap your photos make it look real classy. Teeeeempted (with a fabulous zing to it)!!



And mine were taken with the camera on my BlackBerry so it was definitely no iPhone crazy photo app trickery hahaha. What you see is how it looks in real life. I agree the ESP stock photos make it look cheap but in person it looks real classy for a non-deluxe LTD.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 24, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Hey Alex just a question, how many guitars do you use on tour? Do you have a select 2 or 3 that you bring with you on each touring cycle or do you just take them all and choose one before each set?
> 
> Congrats on the guitar, this one looks so sick!



Depends on what songs we are playing. If we playing 8 string songs (which we've only done on our last headliner), we bring 3 a piece, 2 7 strings (main and backup) and then 1 8 string. If we're just playing 7 string songs we just bring 2 a piece and leave the rest at home.


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 24, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Depends on what songs we are playing. If we playing 8 string songs (which we've only done on our last headliner), we bring 3 a piece, 2 7 strings (main and backup) and then 1 8 string. If we're just playing 7 string songs we just bring 2 a piece and leave the rest at home.



So now that you have this beauty what will your two main 7s be??


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice. Looking forward to see some contributions with this guitar

btw are you endorsed by ESP


----------



## ffcwoods (Jan 6, 2012)

Do you prefer the mahogany body over the swamp ash ,if I remember correctly, on ur custom Tele? Also what string gauges are you using on your 7's?


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish it wasn't satin and I'd get the white one.


----------



## zakhooi (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics. It helped me with my next-guitar choice.
I ordered the same guitar and I should get a phonecall today when it arrives.
Can't wait for it.


----------



## BabUShka (Feb 10, 2012)

This is probably one of the nicest sevens I've ever seen! Tried to ebay one of them for months with no luck. 

Your a lucky man, enjoy man and NEVER ever sell it to anyone


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Nice. Looking forward to see some contributions with this guitar
> 
> btw are you endorsed by ESP



Not only are they endorsed, but they all have sigs with ESP.


----------



## Blynd (Feb 10, 2012)

I got my EC407 last week and my Axe FX II yesterday!


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 10, 2012)

might pick one of these up myself, i need a standard scale 7 for a different tuning i'm planning on using. i'm glad they've got the 707/81 combo, i'll be able to swap the 707 to the bridge position without having to trade with someone like i have to do with the carpenter sigs. can't decide whether i want one of these or a standard scale sc-607 with a 707. imo 707 in the bridge and 81 in the neck is the way to go.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 10, 2012)

Alex are you band ?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 11, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Alex are you band ?



I AM BAND.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Feb 11, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I AM BAND.


----------



## zakhooi (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally! I've got it:






It's a monster-axe!

The only question to you I have is about the groover tuners.
This is my first guitar that has 'em.

What is special about grover tuners compared to others, is it tightness or something?
Btw, the tuners on this guitar doesn't have rotogrip. Would it be a good idea to replace them with a set that has rotogrip?
It's just that this is my first guitar without a tremmelo and therefore doesn't has locknuts. I'm just a bit concerned it get's out of tune too easily.

You advice and explanation is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 13, 2012)

zakhooi said:


> Finally! I've got it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could trade them out for a set of locking tuners like Sperzels, but honestly for whatever reason my EC-407 is one of the best "staying-in-tune" guitars I have. I have no tuning issues with it even though it doesn't have locking tuners.


----------



## zakhooi (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I wonder whether that's the opinion of more EC-407 users.
Is there anyone else who wants to comment?


----------



## Blynd (Feb 14, 2012)

I have an EC-407. I don't mind the tuners that are in it. It's a matter of personal preference.

As the saying goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 14, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> I wish it wasn't satin and I'd get the white one.


 
Satin White would be lovely.


----------



## Blynd (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is probably one of the first audio samples you'll hear from the EC-407 but the catch is... it's not metal 

I recently got an Axe-FX 2 and wanted to see what it could do on the effects side of things. Here's the product of using the ESP LTD EC-407 (stock EMGs) + Axe-FX 2 and sort of a movie soundtrack project I'm working on. This is one track (not layered), recorded live, minor post-processing to raise the level of the track.

*Implied Movie Soundtrack by tippingthescales on SoundCloud *

Sorry, this doesn't truly reflect the raw quality of sound from this guitar but I'm working on some sample tracks.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I AM BAND.



Rep.


----------



## zakhooi (Feb 17, 2012)

I made a short clip with this awesome guitar. Just listen to the sound, it's really a killer guitar!! 
Testing EC-407 7 string guitar - YouTube


----------



## Dethonator (Feb 17, 2012)

Over time, LP-shaped 7-strings grew on me. Besides this one, I'm also digging the ARZ307.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 17, 2012)

are these 25.5"? 

yum


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 17, 2012)

That shit is hot, son.


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I AM BAND.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 17, 2012)

A. maz. ing. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 17, 2012)

So you could say, I are Guitar Player in I are Band????


----------



## shred_sentinel (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the new axe. You mentioned it was a "low end LTD" but were still "VERY impressed". I have LTD's, Edwards, ESP Standards, and ESP Custom shops. Some of the LTD's have rivaled the Edwards and ESP standards in terms of quality while others haven't been close. I usually tell people to play the LTD's in person (before buying) just to make sure you got a good one. Glad to hear YOU ended up with a good one.


----------



## zakhooi (Feb 19, 2012)

Dethonator said:


> Over time, LP-shaped 7-strings grew on me. Besides this one, I'm also digging the ARZ307.



That's a great axe too but they don't come with EMG's but Ibanez own pickups right?
How do those pickups compare to the 707's?


----------



## hmguitarist1130 (Apr 14, 2012)

Picked one up about a month ago. This is definaltely my favorite guitar by far. Only thing I did was put Seymore Duncan Blackouts in mine. This is my first 7 string and I've defnately fiuns something I like to play all the time.


----------



## zakhooi (Apr 14, 2012)

hmguitarist1130 said:


> Picked one up about a month ago. This is definaltely my favorite guitar by far. Only thing I did was put Seymore Duncan Blackouts in mine. This is my first 7 string and I've defnately fiuns something I like to play all the time.



I was thinking about doing the exact same thing; replacing the 707 with SD blackouts.
Now I have a question for you: can I just replace the pickups using the 'quick connect' system? So without replacing the wiring and pots?
I though it's just a matter of disconnecting the 707, connect the blackout and ready for action.

Is that correct?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 14, 2012)

If someone buys my LP I think I might go out and buy one of these....


You takin this bad boy out on tour?


----------



## fassaction (Apr 15, 2012)

how do the EMGs sound plugged in?? 

I just sold my Agile septor that I had swapped in EMG707s, and I have to admit....I was really disappointed with how they sounded. Ive always been a fan of the active EMGs, but those were kind of a let down for me. Even with the 18volt mod, i just thought they sounded terrible, muddy, and was just generally unhappy with them.

Gorgeous guitar, btw! I have always loved the EC series. Ill take my EC-1000 over a les paul anyday.


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 15, 2012)

fassaction said:


> how do the EMGs sound plugged in??
> 
> I just sold my Agile septor that I had swapped in EMG707s, and I have to admit....I was really disappointed with how they sounded. Ive always been a fan of the active EMGs, but those were kind of a let down for me. Even with the 18volt mod, i just thought they sounded terrible, muddy, and was just generally unhappy with them.
> 
> Gorgeous guitar, btw! I have always loved the EC series. Ill take my EC-1000 over a les paul anyday.



Just got mine for a couple of days so, as far as I can tell, they sound more than ok if not really good for anything metal (with a real nice clarity/definition and no fuzz), but they lack some breath and sound weak for crunch tones imho. I'll get me some bareknuckles asap.


----------



## Djentleguy (Apr 17, 2012)

Alex deserves quality guitars! And I'm jealous man!


----------



## chest rockwell (Apr 17, 2012)

i got the white. guitar sounds way thug !!!


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the satin white as well (and also made a thread about it).
Although I love the way it looks from a short distance, i'm curious about the finish itself. The white "painting" looks like a thin film rather than proper painting. It seems like the binding and the white satin stuff don't share the same varnish. For some reason, the black version seems to have a different finish method.
It doesn't bother me that much, but people who could be interested in those guitars and who could be more picky about finish than I am, might want to know about this. (in case they can only order online)
I also asked for a gigbag so I can easily bring the guitar in the plane, but, just for the record, did yours came with the ESP case ?


----------



## chest rockwell (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a case with mine. and you are right, where the finish meets the binding looks a litle strange. its like they put a giant white sticker on it


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2012)

Buz using a non-super Strat, I'm shocked.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 17, 2012)

That white looks awesome though. Atleast from a picture stand point. Always loved the look of a white with black hardware EC!!!
Cant wait to hear some clips with it Buzz!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I played one of these for a while at Guitar Center today (I wasn't even at a store that takes care of their instruments) and holy shit. Such a nice guitar, easily stands up to my LP studio that I'm selling (to fund the purchase of another 7 lol). I never thought I'd have these sorts of feelings about a Chinese made guitar


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Alex, since you own both this guitar and the H-1007, would you say the quality/playability of the deluxe is that much ahead of this one? I really much prefer the looks of this guitar, and in either situation I would eventually be swapping out the pickups for either dimarzios or BKPs


----------



## petereanima (Apr 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> Buz using a non-super Strat, I'm shocked.



This. I am afraid this is a sign of the apocalypse.




I still don't know if I like the white one or the black one more..both look super sexy. Congrats, everyone.


----------



## SirJellyJam (May 22, 2012)

holy shits! :O I now want one of these!


----------



## fps (May 22, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Hey Alex, since you own both this guitar and the H-1007, would you say the quality/playability of the deluxe is that much ahead of this one? I really much prefer the looks of this guitar, and in either situation I would eventually be swapping out the pickups for either dimarzios or BKPs



I'm really interested in the answer to this one too! Have an LTD from 2003ish and it's good, but not wow factor.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 22, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Hey Alex, since you own both this guitar and the H-1007, would you say the quality/playability of the deluxe is that much ahead of this one? I really much prefer the looks of this guitar, and in either situation I would eventually be swapping out the pickups for either dimarzios or BKPs



I MUCH prefer the playability of the EC-401 to the H-1007. They both have an EMG 81-7 and 707 set as well but I think the EC-401 sounds better too.


----------



## zakhooi (May 23, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> .... but, just for the record, did yours came with the ESP case ?



That is a great question.
I saw on the pictures on this forum this guitar comes with a original ESP case.
It didn't came with my guitar, I had to buy a SKB case separately.
Could it be they come with the case only in the USA? I'm from Holland ....
I know the guitar needs a special case because of it's length.
I tried the basic Boston case (looks similar to the ESP one) but that definitely didn't fit. That's why I ended up with the SKB case

I'd like to know too who of you got the guitar with the case.....


----------



## zakhooi (May 31, 2012)

Today I swapped the 707 on the bridge position for a AHB-1.
I think it sounds more agressive and has more output.
I'll have a closer look at that the comming week ....


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 3, 2012)

I also am in love with my EC407... I was really skeptical at first of the 81-7 when I first got it, but it actually sounded surprisingly good in this guitar. However, I wound up replacing the 81-7 and 707 set that came in it for a set of the 707TW's and it's got a lot of the clarity of the 81-7, but with a hint of tonal flavor of the 707. I would say that this is in part of the Ceramic/Steel magnets combined with the 707 coil windings. But in either sense, the 707TW's sound great in both humbucker AND in single coil mode. The ONLY thing I had to do was re-wire the volumes to be independent, instead of how it came from the factory as either one being a master volume. At some point, I'd like to try the 707TW-X and 707TWR-X in this guitar and see/hear the difference between the X's and the normal 707TW's... And the minor thing with mine is the binding. on most of the guitar, it has the "aged white" color to it, but in random spots here and there the binding is pure white. It's something you'd have to be right on top of and almost staring at to really notice though...

Though after having tried the Epiphone Les Paul 7's some time ago, it just didn't feel right in comparison to the EC407 and I think it had a lot to do with the 24 3/4" scale on the Epiphone versus the 25 1/2" scale on the ESP. Not to mention that like the AW-7, it's a guitar that I really didn't have to do anything to. The ESP tuners that it came with - even though the specs everywhere say Grovers - stay in tune really well. I'm sure I could do an upgrade to Sperzels and the TonePros bridge and tailpiece, but everything works really well. Kinda surprised to find that the 400 series ESP/LTD's aren't made in Indonesia anymore, but it still don't compromise on feel, playability, tonality or asthetics. All around, one of the best guitars I've played in a while and well worth getting.

Alex and Buz, great looking axes guys! Congrats and glad to see a lot of our influences having an LP-7 in thier collection and having the same ones as we all have and love!!!


----------

